# hgh  Is it worth the money?



## lasseliten (Oct 18, 2019)

I am 50. I am doing small amounts of testo etc. I am wondering if hgh is ood for a long cycle like 6-12 mounths?
Will I feel any diifference and what is the best dosage to use?
My wish is to remove old injuries and if possible to improve my physique.


----------



## Goldenlabs (Nov 23, 2019)

U will need to use from 2-3iu of real HGH and it will help u a lot and u need to know at that age some TRT is not bad at all.


----------



## notsoswoleCPA (Nov 23, 2019)

The only downside is REAL HGH is quite expensive.


----------



## Goldenlabs (Nov 24, 2019)

notsoswoleCPA said:


> The only downside is REAL HGH is quite expensive.



Yes and there are fakes all the time.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Nov 24, 2019)

Goldenlabs said:


> Yes and there are fakes all the time.


 Most fakes are sold by dickheads that have lab names as their handle.


----------



## motown1002 (Dec 4, 2019)

I heard HGH was "Golden"


----------



## gymrat827 (Dec 4, 2019)

yes if you are paying a decent dollar have the loot to run a decent dose for 8-10 months straight


----------



## conan (Dec 4, 2019)

If you've got the money for it, sure.  I've just found the cost to benefit doesn't really add up at the dosages I can afford.


----------



## juuced (Dec 23, 2019)

I can get it from my TRT doc but it costs way too much for me right now.  I did if for a 12 months before at 1 to 2 units per day and noticed a little bit of benefits.


----------



## Rider (Dec 24, 2019)

This is a good question.  There are benefits to GH that you won’t receive from just anabolics alone.  Examples include fatloss aid, enhanced ligament and tendon healing, improved collagen/skin.  In addition, there is synergy when used in conjunction with anabolics.

The problem is GH is price, consistency, and time.  Good quality GH is expensive and you need to run it for at least 3 months before the benefits start to show.  

You got to weigh the pros and cons and it depends on your overall goals.


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 26, 2019)

Just started my girl on it at 2iu's mon-fri..........she's loving it..It depends on what you want from it ,,,how much you going to take...10 weeks cost me $180 for her ,,that's not bad...but for me at 6iu's a day,that's a different story..


----------



## Rhino99 (Dec 26, 2019)

Gabriel said:


> Just started my girl on it at 2iu's mon-fri..........she's loving it..It depends on what you want from it ,,,how much you going to take...10 weeks cost me $180 for her ,,that's not bad...but for me at 6iu's a day,that's a different story..



Is 10 weeks even worth it, doesnt it need to be run for 6 months?


----------



## tinymk (Dec 26, 2019)

Never got shit off of it.  My money goes on test


----------



## Deadhead (Dec 27, 2019)

I enjoy it.. especially when I cut weight


----------



## Gibsonator (Dec 27, 2019)

I think the consensus is it doesnt do much, alone, unless it's pharmacy grade, ran at higher amounts for an extended period of time if you can afford that...
so, my question is, is gh more effective when ran with slin and of course anabolics? Is there a "synergistic" affect when adding insulin that you won't get with just gh and anabolics?
or do I have it all wrong? I obviously dont know much in this department.


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 27, 2019)

I was just saying what 10 weeks cost me...................The general run is 6 months


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 27, 2019)

Stallone loves it


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 27, 2019)

Yeah he does-he will never come off


----------

